# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Cleveland 6:00pm FSOhio / CSN-CHI / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *Rebellion Against The King* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (27-23) (10-13 on road) @ Cleveland Cavaliers (30-21) (20-5 at home) 









Gund Arena, Wednesday February 23rd, 2005
Chicago @ Cleveland 6:00pm FSOhio / CSN-CHI / NBALP*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> Georgetown-6'9-HARRINGTON <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*

*VS* 





































*NorthCarolina-6'4-McINNIS <> MiamiOhio-6'7-NEWBLE <> St.Vincent-St.Mary-6'8-JAMES <> Kansas-6'10-GOODEN <> Kaunas-7'3-ILGAUSKAS*


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Sadly I think we lose this one.

Even though we won last night we shot terribly , we'll be half a step behind cause the guys will be tired , and we're playing in Cleveland.

But if we can win this one - It'd be *Huge!* 

Cavs 100

Bulls 91

Ben 21


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

bullet said:


> Sadly I think we lose this one.
> 
> Even though we won last night we shot terribly , we'll be half a step behind cause the guys will be tired , and we're playing in Cleveland.
> 
> ...


I think the Bulls played crappy (for the most part in last night's game) because the Bulls have not played together in almost a full week. It's almost like when the top two NFL teams get 1st round byes....sometimes they come out of the bye kinda rusty. That being said I expect better results from the get go tonight.


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

Prediction?










102










99


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

20-5 at home looks fairly daunting. Not impossible but at the end of a back to back with travel it looks tough.

Cavs 100
Bulls 94

Not MJ - 25
Curry - 19


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I think we match up really well against the Cavs. I vote for letting LeBron go wild and trying to contain everyone else. If Curry and Hinrich bounce back from last night's relatively poor performances and Deng comes with a nice offensive game, we win. 








103








97


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Big game. If we win it's a big step towards possibly taking home court, and maybe even the division.

The Bulls are hot hot hot. ROWR!

I think the Cavs come out rusty and we take it to them early.

Bulls 106
Cavs 99


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Loss.

They say Cleveland has been nervously watching the Bulls. This will be a showcase game for them.

I think we _might_ spend the next 6 or 7 years knowing how they felt...having a talented team but having the most talented baller in the league smacking them around all the time.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Like ScottMay said, I think Deng is the key to winning this game. If he can give us a solid game offensively outside of trying to stop Lebron on the other end... we have a good/great shot at taking one on the road. Oh and Eddy getting Big Z into foul trouble would help too


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If Hinrich's hand was ok, I would say we have chance. I have a feeling we lose this one.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I say we easily win this. Smackdown on the Cavs.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

92










104


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Some think the Deng-LeBron matchup is key...I however think the Curry Ilgauskas matchup is vital. Eddy absolutely can not get abused by Big Z if we're gonna win this. Z loves to have big games against us, and it's up to Eddy to stop him, as well as punish him on the other end. Hope Eddy finds his groove after a semi-tough game last night:












108










104


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Eddy should be well rested after spending much time on the bench yesterday. Hopefully he plays motivated ball tonight as it seems like Z always has big games against us. Kirk has to step up and have a better shooting game. We won't win many games with a starting backcourt that can't shoot.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

this is a completely different bulls team showing up in cleveland tonight from the last time they played back in november on the road.

we all know what happened when they played in chicago in dec!

cavs could be rusty first game back from the break. hopefully we shook off the dust last night.

*bulls 105
cavs 99*


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Eddy looking good early.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sp00k said:


> Eddy looking good early.


He's looking very good so far, even playing decent D on Z.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Apparently not good enough. Skiles pulled him.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

And Othella goes down. Did he twist his knee?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Harrington draws the charge, is hurt on the play. Looks like he got hit in the head by an elbow?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

spongy did u finally post yesterday's game or not yet?


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

How many close range shots have we missed so far? 4 - 5?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Looking at the boxscore, 4 rejections by the Cavs is ugly...but they also have 3 TO's already.


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

AD just airballed an uncontested layup! Hilarious!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

REAL nice spin move in the lane over Gooden for Tyson.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Add 2 more rejections to that.


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

MagillaGorilla said:


> How many close range shots have we missed so far? 4 - 5?


This is infuriating to watch.

Red Kerr is crediting the Cavs great defense but the Bulls are just flat out sucking.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

They are killing us when we have the ball underneath the basket, we've had 6 or 7 shots blocked already.

We can't shoot.

Still, it's tied, we just need to keep it close until the 4th when it's Gordon time.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Y the **** did Skiles take Curry out! Wut the ****! He was doin well, and he put in AD who can't do **** in the paint.


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

Hinrich gets rejected... Pathetic showing so far by the guys in red...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

God, I hate NBA refs..... horrible.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Future said:


> Y the **** did Skiles take Curry out! Wut the ****! He was doin well, and he put in AD who can't do **** in the paint.


FIRE SKILES! FIRE PAX! Grrrrrrrr...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

The way the Cavs are packing it in, I think it's time we see the Polish Rifle off the bench for some wide-open 3's.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

yodurk said:


> FIRE SKILES! FIRE PAX! Grrrrrrrr...


I love Pax :biggrin:


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

It says there's like 15 guests viewing the thread.. that seems like a lot no? or is this common for the game threads..


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Bulls shooting 6-23, for a measly 26%. UGLY!

That's partly due to 6 blocks between Gooden and Big Z.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

*sigh*

Lineup of the future promptly gives it up at half court.

At least we got 2 fouls on Z.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Z 2 fouls.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Diop sighting, wow.


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

Tha Cavs just went 1-2 from the line and Red Kerr called it a "six-point play."


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Can someone tell Eddy Curry to stop stealing the rebounds from Tyson Chandler.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Diop is playing. Dore doesn't even think this kid will be in the league next year. How sad.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

2 fouls on McInnis, nice job by Kirk of jumping into him.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

bullsville said:


> 2 fouls on McInnis, nice job by Kirk of jumping into him.


 This is something I hope Kirk picks up on this summer. His ability to draw fouls is piss poor and I think the difference between an okay offensive player and a good offensive player is that trait.

Oh, and he needs to learn to hit his shots too.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Other than shooting under 30%, not a bad looking quarter from the boxscore. Only 2 turnovers, and Bulls are holding their own on the boards.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

sp00k said:


> This is something I hope Kirk picks up on this summer. His ability to draw fouls is piss poor and I think the difference between an okay offensive player and a good offensive player is that trait.
> 
> Oh, and he needs to learn to hit his shots too.


or just get special treatment from the refs like Paul Pierce.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Is it just me, or are we shooting free throws TERRIBLY lately? Just between last night's 4th quarter and today so far, at least.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry's on pace for a double double, you guys happy now.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Curry's on pace for a double double, you guys happy now.


nice going, you just jinxed him. He'll be lucky to get 1 more board. :wink:


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Curry's on pace for a double double, you guys happy now.


 Yes, when Eddy rebounds we're happy. Hence the lack of posts saying will you ****ing rebound Eddy?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Both teams now shooting below 30%...

from the Cavs point of view, I suspect it's post All-Star break rust...for the Bulls, well...

Let's just say it's good defense.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

The box score shows that the Bulls are doing a great job guarding Lebron's free throws. 2-6 from the line. Deng's "MISSMISSMISSMISSJINX!!!" routine is gold.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Ben is struggling with an 0-5 showing so far.

I say give him the rest of the half off, and unleash the Polish Pistol.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Alright, all starters except LeBron now have 2 fouls each!

Time to expose the Cavs bench.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I don't know if it's poorly mic-ed or what, but it sounds like this game is being played in a library.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I heard that Lebron is pouting on the bench because Nocioni showed Lebron what a gold medal looks like before the game.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Bulls look awful right now. Hard to believe we're still in it.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

This game must be torture to watch. We're shooting 23 freaking percent.

I don't know how this team does it. They keep games relatively close even when they're playing like dreck.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

You'd have to think that our shooting will improve at some point. This is ugly.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sp00k said:


> Yes, when Eddy rebounds we're happy. Hence the lack of posts saying will you ****ing rebound Eddy?


It seems like such a simple concept... when Eddy rebounds, we don't complain about his lack of rebounding.  

Anyway, Eddy isn't on pace for a double-double until he grabs another rebound in the first half. 4 reb in one half = 8 rebounds for the whole game.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ViciousFlogging said:


> This game must be torture to watch. We're shooting 23 freaking percent.
> 
> I don't know how this team does it. They keep games relatively close even when they're playing like dreck.


it's awful. and neither do i!

and apropos of nothing...i  othella.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Anyway, Eddy isn't on pace for a double-double until he grabs another rebound in the first half. 4 reb in one half = 8 rebounds for the whole game.


CBS.sportsline.com is showing Big Ed has 7 boards already in the half....


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

ViciousFlogging said:


> This game must be torture to watch. We're shooting 23 freaking percent.
> 
> *I don't know how this team does it.* They keep games relatively close even when they're playing like dreck.


One word- defense.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Ugh...this game is a snoozefest so far...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Wynn said:


> CBS.sportsline.com is showing Big Ed has 7 boards already in the half....


NBA.com and Yahoo both have him with 4, and watching the game that sounds exactly right.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

bullsville said:


> One word- defense.


true. but last night the Heat shot around 50%, while we hovered around 40%, and we somehow pulled it out. I know a lot of it is defensive effort, but it seems sometimes like the Bulls have a tractor beam on the other team that keeps them from pulling away.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

bullsville said:


> NBA.com and Yahoo both have him with 4, and watching the game that sounds exactly right.


CBS has been wrong before, but maybe that's where *BBS!* got his number. Anyway, CBS is also listing that the Bull is only shooting 26% from the field. We KNOW that can't be right!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

C'mon Bulls, don't let this one get away now.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Great D, Tyson. Lebron had him isolated at the top of the key, and after thinking he was taking Tyson to the rack and reconsidering, he forced up a 20-footer and missed. 

Nice D by the big man.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wynn said:


> CBS has been wrong before, but maybe that's where *BBS!* got his number. Anyway, CBS is also listing that the Bull is only shooting 26% from the field. We KNOW that can't be right!


CBS constantly doesn't credit Eddy with rebounds and assists, why would they start helping his numbers now?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Wynn said:


> CBS has been wrong before, but maybe that's where *BBS!* got his number. Anyway, CBS is also listing that the Bull is only shooting 26% from the field. We KNOW that can't be right!


It IS wrong, we are shooting 28%!! :biggrin:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Oh yeah, the Polish Pistol comes through! Did I call that or what?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Tyson just forced Lebron to shoot a super-rainbow fadeaway with his help D, he has been outstanding so far.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> CBS constantly doesn't credit Eddy with rebounds and assists, why would they start helping his numbers now?


that's a new way to rationalize Eddy's rebounding problems. It's all the scorekeepers' fault! :laugh:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Tie game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Too many fouls in this game or what. They've been called for 18 fouls


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Un-Tied Game.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Hmm, after Pike ran off 5 straight points to tie the game, the boxscore reads:

Foul on Nocioni
Shot made by Traylor
Layup by McInnis
Layup by Traylor


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ugh. That was an awful finish to the half.

Here's hoping Ben comes alive in the 3rd qtr for a change. We're gonna need it.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

We made 11 field goals in the first half. 11. Only 11.

Ugh.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

being within 6 when you shoot 28% for the half is a minor miracle. Hopefully Skiles presses the right buttons at halftime and we find a way to win this one.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

:upset: 

Not a way to finish the half! 

Eddy missed both free throws, and you give up easy points with sloppy plays.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

ViciousFlogging said:


> that's a new way to rationalize Eddy's rebounding problems. It's all the scorekeepers' fault! :laugh:


No they put him at like 2 or 3 to end the game then in the official box score he ends with 5 or 6.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Wynn, I don't know what's worse...stubbing your toe or watching this game.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

yodurk said:


> :upset:
> 
> Not a way to finish the half!
> 
> Eddy missed both free throws, and you give up easy points with sloppy plays.


I was about to comment on how Eddy did a nice job overcoming a few missed shots while contributing and getting to the line, but those misses caused me to reconsider.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I know I'll be called a "hater" and that "Kirk's game is just fine, be patient," and I know that the Bulls' offense is so unimaginative and predictable at this point that the Bulls are essentially playing 5 on 6, but it seems to me that Kirk needs a 5-game hiatus/mental health break like he got last year. Say he twinged a hammy in practice, put Frank Williams on the big club, and give Kirk some much-needed rest.

When a guy can't complete simple passes to initiate the offense, something is wrong.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

second half will be other story...bulls will come up big !!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Wynn, I don't know what's worse...stubbing your toe or watching this game.


I'm dangerously close to bumping the "AAGHAGHAGHhaghagahgaghahAGHaghh" thread.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> This game must be torture to watch. We're shooting 23 freaking percent.
> 
> I don't know how this team does it. They keep games relatively close even when they're playing like dreck.



We need more offensive fire power or perhaps more consistant firepower. Hopefully Deng, Gordon and Curry continue to mature in this aspect next season.

We have alot of good defensive rebounding players but not to many offensive options.

Our defensive keeps it close and "The Dagger Man" Gordon puts them away, when our offense gets more mature games where we play good defensive will be over by the fourth.

We could have a nice one two punch with Curry and Gordon next season and the Deng and Hinrich as the third and fourth options.


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

Only one thing can save the Bulls tonight. 

... And I call him PARGO. 

Do the right thing here, Skiles.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I know I'll be called a "hater" and that "Kirk's game is just fine, be patient," and I know that the Bulls' offense is so unimaginative and predictable at this point that the Bulls are essentially playing 5 on 6, but it seems to me that Kirk needs a 5-game hiatus/mental health break like he got last year. Say he twinged a hammy in practice, put Frank Williams on the big club, and give Kirk some much-needed rest.
> 
> When a guy can't complete simple passes to initiate the offense, something is wrong.


Vote one that. But when do you do it? Now, or in the last ten games of the season.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

got stop james!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

they came hot!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

madox said:


> Only one thing can save the Bulls tonight.
> 
> ... And I call him PARGO.
> 
> Do the right thing here, Skiles.


Reiner!

Reiner!

Reiner!

Reiner!

....


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> I know I'll be called a "hater" and that "Kirk's game is just fine, be patient," and I know that the Bulls' offense is so unimaginative and predictable at this point that the Bulls are essentially playing 5 on 6, but it seems to me that Kirk needs a 5-game hiatus/mental health break like he got last year. Say he twinged a hammy in practice, put Frank Williams on the big club, and give Kirk some much-needed rest.
> 
> When a guy can't complete simple passes to initiate the offense, something is wrong.


i would never call you a hater.

but when exactly did kirk get a mental health break last year? when he started the season on the IL cause of that virus?

i think he is guilty of overcompensating, he tries to do too much. 

of course better start to the second half! 

 :wink:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

lets draw some fouls!!!gettin to the line will keep us in the game..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

darlets said:


> We need more offensive fire power or perhaps more consistant firepower. Hopefully Deng, Gordon and Curry continue to mature in this aspect next season.
> 
> We have alot of good defensive rebounding players but not to many offensive options.
> 
> ...


I think that the Bulls will have more firepower come friday for their game against the Wizards. Maybe you don't know, but I know that the trade deadlien is tommorow. Tyson Chandler for Radman and Flip Murray is what I am talking about. Eddy Curry, Flip, Vlad, and Ben Gordon will give us all the firepower we need on and off the bench.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

madox said:


> Only one thing can save the Bulls tonight.
> 
> ... And I call him PARGO.
> 
> Do the right thing here, Skiles.


What do other people call him?

:wink:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hinrich playing sloppy again cavs by eight.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> I think that the Bulls will have more firepower come friday for their game against the Wizards. Maybe you don't know, but I know that the trade deadlien is tommorow. Tyson Chandler for Radman and Flip Murray is what I am talking about. Eddy Curry, Flip, Vlad, and Ben Gordon will give us all the firepower we need on and off the bench.


What matters is whether Pax is talking about it. I doubt he is.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

biggest lead by the cavs....10


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What the hell happened to Kirk, he blows donkey dick. He's makin some bad passes.

I hope Gordon can rescue us again.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

stop igaulskas


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Gordon is my favorite player and all but that pass is exactly why Gordon comes off the bench.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hope this three point play by lebron will wake up us!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Future said:


> What the hell happened to Kirk, he blows donkey dick. He's makin some bad passes.
> 
> I hope Gordon can rescue us again.


It appears from the box score that Ben is trying to get a three-way going on that donkey action.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

This is horrific, let's just hope we can keep it under 10 entering the 4th quarter.

Nice move and dish by Tyson to Deng for the hoop and one.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

basicaly we cant shoot, and they are tearing us apart on transition plays.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Wynn said:


> It appears from the box score that Ben is trying to get a three-way going on that donkey action.


 According to my TV screen, the entire Bulls team is engaged in a giant orgy with this donkey.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

sp00k said:


> According to my TV screen, the entire Bulls team is engaged in a giant orgy with this donkey.


Have more true words ever been spoken?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

tyson cant defend today too.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

6 blocks for illgauskas...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wynn said:


> It appears from the box score that Ben is trying to get a three-way going on that donkey action.


This is true. Gordon made some horrible passes and his shot aint goin in.

And Big Z is freakin dominating....this sucks. :nonono:


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

This is the worst game I've ever seen. Bulls look beat. They keep making the laziest dumbest passes and then the Cavs go the other way for an easy two. And either nobody gets back or they commit a foul for a 3-point play. According to Red Kerr they actually had a 6-point play some time in the first half-- I just wrote it off to Red's senility but now I'm starting to wonder if it happened as I blinked. Worst offensive execution I have seen all year from the Bulls. 

Remember the Bobcats game?

I wanna see this lineup:

Pargo
Griff
NOC
Othella
Reiner


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Big Z with a huge game. This is ridiculous. 

T/hat was a bit of a BS call, I thought. Z basically fell down trying so hard to get possession of the rebound.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

no bulls in this period cavs by 17


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

madox said:


> This is the worst game I've ever seen. Bulls look beat. They keep making the laziest dumbest passes and then the Cavs go the other way for an easy two. And either nobody gets back or they commit a foul for a 3-point play. According to Red Kerr they actually had a 6-point play some time in the first half-- I just wrote it off to Red's senility but now I'm starting to wonder if it happened as I blinked. Worst offensive execution I have seen all year from the Bulls.
> 
> Remember the Bobcats game?
> 
> ...


You know, these guys look dog tired and/or uninspired. It might be a nice time to get some hungry players out there.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

they are killing us...19 points ahead


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

finally we scored cavs by 17


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

We can't shoot. We can't defend. We can't grab a rebound. We can't take care of the ball.

This looks like the Bulls of the last 6 years- at least this year's team has the heart, will, and talent to make a comback.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ilgauskas drawing lot of fouls...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Kirk is 5-10 tonight, the rest of the team is 11-42 (26%)


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

This is sad.

The Cavs are just too good at home to overcome, it seems. It's frustrating to do so with a god-awful shooting performance like this. 

My key to the game was Eddy vs. Big Z, and Big Z is running away with another big night. He's making a living at the free throw line (13-15) and also has 8 boards and 6 blocks! Eddy is having a piss-poor shooting night: 3-11 FG, 4-8 FT.

Would it really hurt anything if we put in Pargo right now?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Maybe we can cut this lead to under 10 before the 4th.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

gordon must heat up!!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Let's get this thing under 10 before the 4th quarter. We've shown our 4th quarter resilence before.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

yodurk said:


> This is sad.
> 
> The Cavs are just too good at home to overcome, it seems. It's frustrating to do so with a god-awful shooting performance like this.
> 
> ...


Z has been doing that against Chandler and Davis though, right? His little run during the 3rd has been with Eddy on the bench.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeee by gordon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man, Hinrich needs to stop that fast break 3 pt shot, especially when he has been suckin the last game.

Bem jus hit a 3.... Bulls down 11.... I hope we can come back!! Please rescue us Ben!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Man, is Ben having a stinker of a game or what? 1-8 shooting, and 3 turnovers in only 18 minutes (I think all 3 of those were LeBron steals). He's finally on the board at least! Bring in Pargo!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

They should show this game to them ever week in the offseason while they're doing their conditioning. "This is how you front up after an OT game the day prior"


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

Thank you Ben! Finally!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Alright, 11 point deficit going into the 4th. It's Gordon time.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

end of period cavs by 11


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Z has been doing that against Chandler and Davis though, right? His little run during the 3rd has been with Eddy on the bench.


Well, it doesn't really matter who Big Z is doing it against. All I care about is Eddy having a better game than Zydrunas, which he isn't. Not even close.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

rwj333 said:


> Z has been doing that against Chandler and Davis though, right? His little run during the 3rd has been with Eddy on the bench.


Yeah, it started with Eddy but Z abused TC and AD just as much, and for a longer period of time.

BIG 3 by Ben to end the 3rd, 11 is doable. This team has been a 4th quarter team all year, a couple of stops on D to start the quarter is absolutely crucial.

And, needless to say, Ben is going to have to save us again in the 4th- which is good, he's scored 10 or more points in *30%* of our games this season.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

damm turnovers.............


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

2 stops in 2 Cleveland possesions, now we have to start scoring.

DAMN Ben!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

stoppppp illgauskas!!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

credit to Skiles for sticking with Ben and not pulling him because of TOs and such.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeee by gordon


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

BEN!! 3 and the foul, the FT will give him 6 pts in 1:37 of the 4th. Back within 7.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Is it my imagination or do the Bulls not usually play as well whenever they played a game the night before?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ok, starting to believe again. Ben Gordon waking up on cue...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice blocl by chandler...cavs by 7


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Wow..


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

5 points!!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben Gordon is god!!!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

What a hustle play by the bulls to make it a five point deficit.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Here we go Bulls! If we can just figure out something for Z, I think we're set. Nice jam by Curry.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice dunk by curry..........cavs by 5.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

DAMN Ben!! They send 2 men at him at the top of the key and he goes to the hole anyway. 8 points in 2:31 of the 4th.

Chandler with the big block on Gooden, rebound and draws the foul. 

Nocioni! Great drive and dish to Eddy for the dunk, down to 5.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The Ben Gordon show has begun again.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Oooo! Nice to see Curry dunkin it on Gooden's grill!!!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

KwaZulu said:


> Is it my imagination or do the Bulls not usually play as well whenever they played a game the night before?


6-5 in the 2nd game of back-to-backs.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

damm tyson chandler!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Gordon needs to learn how to pass...


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Ilgauskas just doesn't miss.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Big Z must be a hall of famer. He is unstoppable tonite.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

got defend!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Noce sucking it up.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

This game is over. 14 point lead and once again, we look lost on offense.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

illgauskas killed us...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Small line-up in, down 14, let's see what happens.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Nocioni's horrible penetration killed our run... he kept driving in and missing from 5 ft away.... and the Cavs took advantage of the missed shots.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

tyson chandler has no answer for illgauskas...


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

i ****ing hate andres nocioni. he must think hes michael jordan, he is the worst. get him off our team, trade him for moochie norris.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Tyson fouls out, not looking good as they are aleady killing us on the boards.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Super small line-up: Kirk, Ben, Nocioni, Pike and Deng. Can't hurt.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

bullsville said:


> Tyson fouls out, not looking good as they are aleady killing us on the boards.


because we dont have a REAL C,we have this baby called Eddy Curry.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

That had better be one satisfied Donkey -- getting serviced by the entire Bull like it is...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

It's sad, Nocioni is doing the best job defending Z.

Then he drives and scores on Z and draws the foul on him.

And you guys were just complaining about him.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

God, Noc sucks!

Can't believe he's playing the 5 right now.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Oh geez. Right when I want to give up Noce draws Z's fifth for an And 1 opportunity. Z sits. Noce blows the darn free throw though.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

bullsville said:


> It's sad, Nocioni is doing the best job defending Z.
> 
> Then he drives and scores on Z and draws the foul on him.
> 
> And you guys were just complaining about him.


The he misses the _free _throw.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Wynn said:


> That had better be one satisfied Donkey -- getting serviced by the entire Bull like it is...


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

You guys trash Noc, yet he is one of the few who gives 110% all the time. He doesn't give up.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

We lost.... way to take out Gordon Skiles.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

OK, lets hear all you haters. We lose one game because several of our guys have bad games. Now the knee jerk wail begins again - fire Skiles, fire Pax. Right?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

This Bulls team fights for victory every minute of every game...gotta love that.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

I think the most important question is what the hell is going on with our defense? We can't stop anybody all of a sudden.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

KwaZulu said:


> OK, lets hear all you haters. We lose one game because several of our guys have bad games. Now the knee jerk wail begins again - fire Skiles, fire Pax. Right?


We could start the season 81-0 and then lose the 82nd game and ther ewould be people crying for Skiles and Pax to be fired.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

KwaZulu said:


> OK, lets hear all you haters. We lose one game because several of our guys have bad games. Now the knee jerk wail begins again - fire Skiles, fire Pax. Right?


I love Pax... I don't understand why Skiles took out Gordon for Duhon and he just put him back in now.... too little too late.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

KwaZulu said:


> You guys trash Noc, yet he is one of the few who gives 110% all the time. He doesn't give up.


What's that saying Bill Walton is always trotting out? "Never confuse effort for accomplishment."

Nocioni should be playing limited minutes against small 4s, and that's it.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

fire skiles !!!!!!!!! wtF?? why does he have nocioni in there? fire him, we are underachieving the whole year, since day one when we started 0-9


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> I think the most important question is what the hell is going on with our defense? We can't stop anybody all of a sudden.


A huge part of it is our offense. I'm going to start a separate thread on that to discuss further.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Perhaps other teams are taking us a lot more seriously now, and really working on our weaknesses. We snuck up on a lot of team before. No longer. Give any coaching staff some time and talent and they can figure out a defense.

Besides, what about rookie fatigue for our guys? After this many games in their first season they get tired and start playing sloppily.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Future said:


> I love Pax... I don't understand why Skiles took out Gordon for Duhon and he just put him back in now.... too little too late.


Gordon was playing like complete crap, that's why. He got a few cheap 3's late, but he was bad most of the night.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> A huge part of it is our offense. I'm going to start a separate thread on that to discuss further.


I guess I can see that. Our turnovers and sometimes crappy shot selection lead to a lot of fastbreak points for the other team.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Our shooting was also pretty bad until near the end


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Well, at least we're 1-1 this week. We should take the Rockets on Friday.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The whole team went out, got a donkey and had an orgy.

Curry- god damn, make those shots in the post.

Chandler- play some D.

Kirk- control the ball and play D

Ben- do something other then score in the 4th.

Duhon- stop being useless

Pike- Ditto

Nocioni- start making some shots

Luol- no complaint, just try to be more assertive when you get the ball, and do the things we know you can do.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

1-1 isn't bad. We were expected to lose against the Heat and eked out a win. Going 1-1 against the Heat and Cavs is pretty good with the young squad we've got.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

damn


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

:sad: Agreed


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

What's also sad is Curry and Ilgauskas are probably going to be making the same amount of money next year. :sad:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

They killed us on the boards and in the paint, games like tonight really make me wish Eddy would rebound or defend.

I'm not blaming the loss on him in any way, but when you get outrebounded by 11 and you give up 14 offensive boards while only grabbing 26 defensive boards, a little help from the big man would have helped.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Besides Wynn, some of the guys need cajones (figuratively speaking) like those on your avatar! :biggrin:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

GB said:


> Loss.
> 
> They say Cleveland has been nervously watching the Bulls. This will be a showcase game for them.
> 
> I think we _might_ spend the next 6 or 7 years knowing how they felt...having a talented team but having the most talented baller in the league smacking them around all the time.



Called it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

KwaZulu said:


> 1-1 isn't bad. We were expected to lose against the Heat and eked out a win. Going 1-1 against the Heat and Cavs is pretty good with the young squad we've got.



Exactly. We beat the Heat, which was huge. We lost to the Cavs, but they are like the second best team at home in the league.

This is of course another reason why we need to stay in that 6th seed if we can't jump over the Cavs. I'd rather play the atlantic division champ than have to go at Cleveland with them having home court advantage.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Big Z dominated... couldn't stop him.

It was the Z and Lebron show.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Frankensteiner said:


> What's also sad is Curry and Ilgauskas are probably going to be making the same amount of money next year. :sad:


Isn't it SAD, is it? 

Ilgauska is good but our big guys made him look like Super-star. Then again Ilgauskas always had good game against us and we had no answer for him, offensively and defensively. 

Until we have at least one superstar player, we are going to have a game like this. Without bona-fide star player, we have to rely on everybody having their close-to-A game from Kirk, Ben, Curry and Deng. When 2 out of 4 have so- so game, we are in trouble (unless of course somehow Ben saves our *** in 4th quarter). When 3 or even 4 of 4 have bad game like tonight, we are doomed. This was the case everytime we lose.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

GB said:


> Called it.


You think Ilgauskas is the best player in the league?

I mean, LeBron had a great line, but Ilgauskas was far and away the Cavs' MVP tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh well can't win them all. I was too overconfident with this game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Postgame Comments*


Scott Skiles 1.42 mb 3:02 min


Tyson Chandler 753 kb 1:36 secs 

 
Eddy Curry 543kb 1:09 minutes


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

bullet said:


> Sadly I think we lose this one.
> 
> Even though we won last night we shot terribly , we'll be half a step behind cause the guys will be tired , and we're playing in Cleveland.
> 
> ...


Guys - I know it's old news , but I just noticed I got it all right!! :biggrin:

And we lost...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

bullet said:


> Guys - I know it's old news , but I just noticed I got it all right!! :biggrin:
> 
> And we lost...


Well done bullet, there's some silver lining in an otherwise crummy game. :wink:


----------

